# List of DIY headphone amplifiers



## WyldRage

EDIT: nullstring has made a wiki page with this list here: http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/list-of-diy-headphone-amps
   
  I just had a thought: we need a list of current do-it-yourself headphone amplifiers. So here it is. I'll be updating when someone alerts me to new amps or amps that I have missed. Now, since there is a very large amount of circuit designs available, I'll only be listing available kits and PCB (if you want a circuit design only, you should check headwize).
   
  And what do you know? I just found a brand new design that came up yesterday (31/01/2011)!
   
  *****IMPORTANT***** If the link sends you to a thread, read it before posting. Nothing is worse than a newcomer asking questions that have already been answered.
   
Available as a kit (and sometimes as a PCB).
Available as a PCB.
Available as a group buy (hurry!)
Currently unavailable.
  Schematics only. If you're lucky, there might be a bill of materials, or even files to make a PCB.
   
 Solid State AMB α20 (info & PCB)
AMB M3 (info & PCB)
AMB Cavalli-Kan Kumisa III (info & PCB)
AMB β22 (info & PCB) (kit)
DAO & DAO with Taylor CCS (info)
Kevin Gilmore Dynalo (info)   (PCB) 
Kevin Gilmore Dynahi (info) (PCB)
Pavel Macura Audio Dispre 2 - JFET (info & PCB)
Sjöström Audio QRV01 through QRV08 (info & PCB)
Twisted Pear Audio Ventus (info & kit)
"The Wire" (info & Group Buy @ DIY Audio)
   
 Hybrid Aikido 24V line-stage/headphone amplifier (info) (PCB & kit)
Cavalli Audio Compact Tube Hybrid (CTH) (info) (Group Buy @ Head-Fi)
Cavalli Audio Single Opamp Headphone Amplifier II (SOHA II) (info) (PCB & kit)
Cavalli Audio Embedded Hybrid Headphone Amplifier & Revision A (EHHA & EHHA Rev. A) (info) (PCB & kit)
Millett Hybrid MAXed (info) (PCB & kit)
Millett Hybrid MOSFET-MAX (info) (PCB & kit)
Millett Hybrid MiniMax (info) (PCB & kit)
Starving Student Millett Hybrid (info)
   
 Tube Aikido 9-Pin All-in-One Line-Stage/Head-Phone Amplifier (info) (PCB & kit)
Aikido Octal All-in-One Line-Stage/Head-Phone Amplifier (info) (PCB & kit)
Aikido SRPP+ stereo line-stage and headphone amplifier (info) (PCB & kit)
Bottlehead Crack OTL (info & kit)
Bottlehead Single Ended eXperimenter's (S.E.X) (info & kit)
Bottlehead Smack WOT (info & kit)
Cavalli Audio Bijou OTL (info) (PCB & kit)
  ecp.cc L'espressivo (info)
Hagerman Technology Castanet (info)
Pete Millett "Jonokuchi" (info & PCB)
Maple Tree Audio Ear+ HD (info & kit)
World Designs HD3S (info & kit)
   
 Portable AMB Mini3 (info & PCB) (kit)
Decware ZKIT3 (info & kit)
CMoy (info) (Bass Boost PCB) (kit)
Oatley Electronics K272A (tube hybrid) (info & kit)
PPA (info & PCB)
PIMETA v2 (info & PCB)
   
 Electrostatic Cavalli Audio eXStatA (Solid State & Hybrid) (info)
  Kevin Gilmore All-triode Direct Drive (tube) (info)
  Kevin Gilmore Blue Hawaii (hybrid) (info)
  Kevin Gilmore Current-Domain (KGSS predecessor?) (info)
  Kevin Gilmore Solid State High Voltage (thread)
  Kevin Gilmore's Stax SRM-T2 clone (thread)
   
 Links Audiologica (CMoy, PPA & Pimeta)
AMB Laboratories (also stocks PCB for Kevin Gilmore amps)
Beezar (kits for Millett Hybrids)
Bottlehead
Cavalli Audio
Decware
DIY RESOURCES - Kevin Gilmore DYNAMIC HEADPHONE AMPLIFIERS and POWER SUPPLIES
DIYforums.org (Millett Hybrids)
Electric Sumo (CMoy kit)
Glass Jar Audio (kits and PCB for AMB and Cavalli amps)
GlassWare Audio Design (Aikido)
Hagerman Technology
JDS Lab (CMoy Bass Boost PCB)
Maple Tree Audio Design
Oatley Electronics K272A kit
Pavel Macura Audio
Pete Millett's DIY Audio pages
Sjöström Audio
Twister Pear Audio
   
 Threads Thread on "The Wire"
Thread on the DAO
   
 Schematics ecp.cc (several DIY projects)
Headwize Library (DIY with an enphasis on the Y)


----------



## MASantos

Both the M3 and CKK are available as kits too from Jeff Rossel, at www.glassjaraudio.com. 
   
  Then you have the Dynalo, Dynahi, KGSS, PPA, PIMETA V2. 
   
  Don't forget the new a20 from AMB as well!


----------



## b0klau

Banzai V2 cmoy (electicsumo)


----------



## WyldRage

Quote: 





b0klau said:


> Banzai V2 cmoy (electicsumo)


 
   
  I've never seen that site before, is it legit?
  
   
  Quote: 





masantos said:


> Both the M3 and CKK are available as kits too from Jeff Rossel, at www.glassjaraudio.com.
> 
> Then you have the Dynalo, Dynahi, KGSS, PPA, PIMETA V2.
> 
> Don't forget the new a20 from AMB as well!


 

 Thanks, they were added, except for the KGSS. Is there a kit or PCB of that one somewhere? As far as I know, the deisgn is available on headwize, but it is sold commercially by Headamp.


----------



## pabbi1

Ought to be a sticky (hint, hint).
   
  In addition to KGSS is the KGBH. Even though these are available commercially, the design is available, but boards are not.
   
  There are others like the Raven (see my sig), which is only p2p, along with other projects on Headwize, which deserves a nod as we all started there.


----------



## b0klau

Quote: 





wyldrage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I've ordered the banzai kit from that site before. I'm pleased to say the cmoy works very well. Great project for beginners
  Also if you haven't already http://www.jdslabs.com/
  These guys sell high quality PCBs for their cmoy BB (bass boost) design


----------



## b0klau

oops double post


----------



## WyldRage

Yeah, the KGSS and the KGBH are both on headwize, as well as dozens of other very interesting designs that generally exist as circuit drawings only. Since they're already listed there, I'll simply include a link to Headwize.
   
  Chances are, if you're ready to do one of the headwize projects, you really don't need this list.


----------



## holland

Quote: 





pabbi1 said:


> Ought to be a sticky (hint, hint).
> 
> In addition to KGSS is the KGBH. Even though these are available commercially, the design is available, but boards are not.
> 
> There are others like the Raven (see my sig), which is only p2p, along with other projects on Headwize, which deserves a nod as we all started there.


 
   
  I heard the headwize articles for the KGSS and KGBH had flaws in them?  I saw some random postings here and there from some people, while searching.


----------



## jcx

Quote: 





jcx said:


> Headwize is inactive but archived at http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/
> you can still read/search the design/build threads for several popular diy projects
> 
> 
> ...


 


  
   .


----------



## Yoga Flame

There's also the Ventus headphone amp from Twisted Pear.


----------



## qusp

a new one, 'the wire' by Owen aka opc on DIYA; which is a reference opamp headamp that measures like nothing I have ever seen before. the chips its based on do sound excellent too, I have heard them before, but my boards havent arrived yet.


----------



## WyldRage

Both added.


----------



## qusp

oh another one, schematics and board layouts available, but not boards or kits. is the DAO and DAO with taylor CCS mod, which is basically a power jfet follower, very few parts (about 10 if that plus power supply), but fantastic performance and one of the best sounding headamps i've heard. requires some nouse to get done. its by Patrick AKA EUVL on DIYA. best driving headphones from 40->150 ohms. also his rather enigmatic X'd 2 stage power jfet circlotron is a great amp. there are board layouts for the DAO and DAO with taylor mod posted and ready to go if you are capable of making your own PCBs. TBH a PCB is not even that necessary.
  oh
   
  and the Dispre II is another, can get PCBs for that though afaik


----------



## Gotez

Don't forget the Oatley K272A, easy to build, fun to listen to!


----------



## WyldRage

You know, if you gave me a link, it would be much easier for me.


----------



## qusp

sure, those arent gonna be easy to find, i'll sort out some links now. I was just dead tired at 3am and you set the trend with 'the wire' I thought I would see your skils ;P


----------



## qusp

OK here is the thread with DAO and DAO with taylor CCS. the page linked contains the posted schematics and the thread covers setup for this and all manner of discrete solid state headphone amps. many of which are based on designs by Nelson pass (Papa) Some other source follower configurations, also a number of other source followers that make great headphone amps if you dont need voltage gain. ie if you already have a reasonable source with 2v or higher output. they'll have a hard time unmodified with big headphone loads, but the range I mentioned they work perfectly.
   
  the PCB artwork is posted on that page linked also; the schematic is in the zip by patrick aka EUVL in post #7, not the image posted underneath.but you will have to read through the thread to find out the latest tweaks and issues
   
  the Dispre II  which is a preamplifier that also works as an excellent headphone amp. its also 100% discrete. 
   
  in fact there are several Pass inspired designs that have been turned into headamps, like the aleph and F5 and F3


----------



## TheShaman

DAO w.Taylor is going to be my next headamp after The Wire.
  We should make ourselves some PCBs, my P2P work is usually U G L Y...


----------



## qusp

i'm busy trying to get a PCB together for his 2 stage X'd power jfet circlotron, man if there was ever an amp in need of an acronym, but will be trying out the X'd DAO first and go with a PCB for whatever I prefer. dont sweat the P2P, especially this amp, its so simple, hardest thing is finding a nice way of sinking the lovltechs and who cares how it looks just hide the ugly bits under perf


----------



## Gotez

http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com//product_info.php?products_id=885&osCsid=718f6397d53e509b660518b1a859b827
   
  Link to the Oatley


----------



## nullstring

I hope you don't mind, but I copied your post into a wiki.
  http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/list-of-diy-headphone-amps
   
  I think that it would be better if we organized the information better. Links should be with their respected amp entry.
  And everything should be on a table.
   
   
   
  I don't have time to do it now, but I might later.
  In any case, this way anyone can update it =)


----------



## nullstring

One that is missing is the L'espressivo.
   
  www.ecp.cc


----------



## WyldRage

Quote: 





nullstring said:


> One that is missing is the L'espressivo.
> 
> www.ecp.cc


 


  Well, there's no PCB or kit available... yet (check diyforums.org). I chose not to add every schematic out there, because there are litteraly dozens floatting everywhere on the net. I'll add the link with headwize.


----------



## nullstring

For some amps, a PCB wouldn't make any sense..
  The parts are just too big and the number of connections is too few.
   
  L'espressivo is one of those.
   
  EDIT: also, do we want to use the wiki I made?
  If so, you should edit the OP to contain a link and not much more.
   
  Quote: 





wyldrage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WyldRage

I've added l'espressivo and the kevin gilmore's electrostatic amps (those I could find: the man just won't stop designing!). The other ecp.cc projects don't seem to have enough information to actually build them.
   
  I can add a link to the wiki, but I prefer to keep my OP.


----------



## nivrethejugg

Anyone tried building the Mini3 as a starter project? Was it difficult for a beginner?


----------



## Yoga Flame

The TREAD was my first ever DIY build, but the Mini3 was my first DIY amp. It was a very easy build with almost zero casework needed. My only issue was I ordered a 9V battery that was too large to fit at first.
   
  It does have two surface mounted ICs. So it's essential to use flux and have a narrow enough soldering iron tip.


----------



## nivrethejugg

Thanks for the input. Wanted to get a CMOY but thought I might need to upgrade sooner or later so I thought investing alittle more would help.


----------



## jamess71

Thanks for this great thread WyldRage. If you're inclined to do so,  Identifying which amps are suitable for low z phones would be Awesome! With the popularity of the Denons these days I think a lot of people would find it really helpful.
   
  At the moment I use D2000's with a MMH and a Bijou and I'm looking to trade or sell them to fund a more appropriate low z DIY amp.
   
  Thanks again
  James


----------



## WyldRage

Quote: 





jamess71 said:


> Thanks for this great thread WyldRage. If you're inclined to do so,  Identifying which amps are suitable for low z phones would be Awesome! With the popularity of the Denons these days I think a lot of people would find it really helpful.
> 
> At the moment I use D2000's with a MMH and a Bijou and I'm looking to trade or sell them to fund a more appropriate low z DIY amp.
> 
> ...


 

 Basically any amp that is not an OTL.


----------



## diodiel

hi imay sound dumb  but im a noob, but yeah... would a regular headamp like "little dot etc..." produce a better sound than a regular Receiver "headphone out"? i have 2 receivers "hrt5650 and sx-780" and a uDac2... i dont have a headphone yet tho.. ill be buying ultrasone 750, 780 or 900 in the near future.. but im just wondering just in case ^_^


----------



## FallenAngel

Simple answer - it depends on headphone amp and receiver.


----------



## qusp

and the headphone


----------



## maxwinamp

I recently purchase one from Madcap Audio based in Singapore with reference buffered design. Have his own circuit board too. I then upgraded the opamp to Muse02 with OPA2107. The combination is really awesome. 
   
  You can order a kit or just the PCB.
   
  My set:


----------



## WyldRage

Found another one: the World Designs HD3S, a single-ended pentode design it seems.
   
  Also: *bump*


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





wyldrage said:


> Found another one: the World Designs HD3S, a single-ended pentode design it seems.


 

 I have the original version of that amp: the World Audio Designs HD83. Its the same amp, but the newer one has a better method of switching the secondaries.
   
  The amplifier is triode/triode-strapped-pentode, with a VERY neat feedback arrangement. 
   
  This marks the 4'th time this amplifier has been mentioned on head-fi.


----------



## WyldRage

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> I have the original version of that amp: the World Audio Designs HD83. Its the same amp, but the newer one has a better method of switching the secondaries.
> 
> The amplifier is triode/triode-strapped-pentode, with a VERY neat feedback arrangement.
> 
> This marks the 4'th time this amplifier has been mentioned on head-fi.


 

 No kidding, I discovered its existence last night, searched Head-Fi to check if it was mentioned, and all I came up with was a '01 thread! It's even worse than my Castanet: at least I wrote a review of the latter.
   
  So, how big/heavy is it?


----------



## WyldRage

We've got a new one! The Bottlehead Smack WOT (With Output Transformer). It's in the list, and you can find the information here: http://www.bottlehead.com/store.php?crn=224&rn=455&action=show_detail


----------



## Uncle Erik

The Smack sounds very good - we've been needing a reasonably priced transformer amp. I am sure it is up to Bottlehead's high standards and I hope it's a big seller for them.


----------



## palchiu

I found a TPA6120 based headamp kit from China
   
  Here's link  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12411366806&_u=j43rr02511b
   
  Pics from seller
   

   

   
  Version 2.0(PCB as pic) was sold out, seller told me newer version 2.8 will comes later.
   
  Kit price is RMB$250, add RMB$90 for chassis. (Version 2.0 w/o shipment)
   
  110V transformer is available for purchase.


----------



## Handy Ray

And the Ventus EZ with Opamp input stage instead of discrete.  I built one of these a while ago and it sounds excellent.


----------



## apmusson

I just ordered a WAD HD3S after listening to a friends with some Audeze LCD2s at the weekend.  It is a match made in heaven.  Natural delicacy and power combined...  No complaints about low frequency bias with the LCD2s with this amp.  We compared the WAD with a Lehmann Black Cube Linear, Musical Fidelity XCAN V2 & V3 (both with PinkFloyd mods and aftermarket PSUs) and a FIIO E9.  We compared the LCD2s with Beyer T1s and a pair of AKG 701s..  We both agreed that the WAD was the best amp on all of the headphones tested and the WAD and LCD2s were the best combination by a considerable margin. Heres a photo (The BCL didn't come out until after the photo was taken - sorry).  The WAD is the black amp with a silver front on the left, the XCAN V3 the amp with the headphones on top.
   
​   
  Souce Gear: Eastern Electric Minimax DAC & Pioneer PDS904 CD Player & Load of CDs (will list as I remember)
   
  Adrian
   
  Quote: 





wyldrage said:


> No kidding, I discovered its existence last night, searched Head-Fi to check if it was mentioned, and all I came up with was a '01 thread! It's even worse than my Castanet: at least I wrote a review of the latter.
> 
> So, how big/heavy is it?


----------



## jacobthellamer

Anyone try the Rod Elliott Headphone Amplifier?
   
http://sound.westhost.com/project113.htm
   
  I have made a couple of his power amps with much success


----------



## DutchGFX

Can this possibly be update? For example Eddie Current has a DIy amp now too


----------



## Ashade

This is a little bit dead but I just finished building my O2+ODAC and I'm so impressed with the results that I wanted to go further. Any recommendations?


----------



## Armaegis

Fun build: anything by Bottlehead. 
  
 Insane build: QRV08


----------



## Ashade

I´ll have to have a look into it to decide which one is the one that suits me better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I´m impressed how easy was to build the O2+ODAC, even though they didn´t recommend it for your first project. Some difficulties just in the trade of keeping the batteries in. Awesome combo by the way.


----------



## DefQon

ashade said:


> This is a little bit dead but I just finished building my O2+ODAC and I'm so impressed with the results that I wanted to go further. Any recommendations?


 
  
 KGSSHV, Dynahi, Dynalo, b22, Megatron or a Blue Hawaii should be a fun build for you.


----------



## joyway

It's helpful


----------



## RudeWolf

armaegis said:


> Fun build: anything by Bottlehead.
> 
> Insane build: QRV08


 
  
 I haven't tried the Bottlehead, but the QRV08 was certainly fun. Also it sounds extremely good.


----------



## Armaegis

How difficult was the QRV08 build?


----------



## RudeWolf

Took me about six hours to stuff the board. I mean once you learn how much solder to use it becomes easier and much faster than through-hole. Some of the part labels were harder to figure out but all in all - I wouldn't call it too hard if you know what you're doing. I had to troubleshoot two of the shuntregs because of a cold joint and a short. I just followed the schematic and it was alright.


----------



## Kain96z

I stumbled upon these kits http://www.augustica.com/  randomly while looking for different DIY options and was wondering what you guys think? I can't really find any info other then what the manufacturer  gives or anybody who has built or reviewed one yet. From what I gather they're a pretty new company from Canada and that's it.


----------



## lybbert

Headwise has a new url http://headwize.com


----------



## ctechdx

wyldrage said:


> EDIT: nullstring has made a wiki page with this list here: http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/list-of-diy-headphone-amps
> 
> I just had a thought: we need a list of current do-it-yourself headphone amplifiers. So here it is. I'll be updating when someone alerts me to new amps or amps that I have missed. Now, since there is a very large amount of circuit designs available, I'll only be listing available kits and PCB (if you want a circuit design only, you should check headwize).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello my friends,
  
 I would like to build a headphone amplifier to use with the IEM Unique Melody Miracle 16 ohms. I see many diferent options here and I´m a bit lost. I would like to have some suggestions. I did some diy before... but I´m not an electronic expert... then I´m looking for an amp that can drive well the miracle, with a not so complex project. 
  
 I´m not looking for kits... I´m looking for a PCB gerber files, and components list (something with easy parts to find in market).
  
 Hope you guys can help.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## koike

Any reason why the torpedo isn't in there?


----------



## tomb

koike said:


> Any reason why the torpedo isn't in there?


 
  
 Sort of ... he copied the OP's original post, which was made in 2011.  The Torpedo was still just prototyping in 2011, with the first true kit sold in 2012, I think.  It really took until 2014 before we finished all of the tweaks and discovered the E90CC/5920 tube.


----------



## koike

There are new tubes to roll in my torpedo? Does it require any tweaks? Haha.

Edit. Then we should add it in now!


----------



## tomb

koike said:


> There are new tubes to roll in my torpedo? Does it require any tweaks? Haha.
> 
> Edit. Then we should add it in now!


 
  
 No tweaks* - the E90CC/5920 is a drop-in replacement for the 6J6, but it is quite a bit superior - less noise floor, less distortion.  An additional benefit is that they are tall enough that you can swap them out without taking the case lid off.
  
  
 * Just to be sure, you need to implement both the zener diode tweak and the heater rectifier snubber caps.  Those are the primary differences from the early Torpedo prototypes and kits versus now.  Both make a huge difference.


----------



## koike

tomb said:


> No tweaks* - the E90CC/5920 is a drop-in replacement for the 6J6, but it is quite a bit superior - less noise floor, less distortion.  An additional benefit is that they are tall enough that you can swap them out without taking the case lid off.
> 
> 
> * Just to be sure, you need to implement both the zener diode tweak and the heater rectifier snubber caps.  Those are the primary differences from the early Torpedo prototypes and kits versus now.  Both make a huge difference.




I can't quite remember when I built my torpedo. I believe it has the Zener diode tweak. But regarding the heater rectifier snubber caps. I don't believe I've done that. 

I think I built mine when you first released black cases.


----------



## tomb

koike said:


> tomb said:
> 
> 
> > No tweaks* - the E90CC/5920 is a drop-in replacement for the 6J6, but it is quite a bit superior - less noise floor, less distortion.  An additional benefit is that they are tall enough that you can swap them out without taking the case lid off.
> ...


 
  
 You should do the snubber cap tweak.  It finally removes all noise.  The noise we thought was power supply ripple was actually around ~160 Hz.  It was caused by the power transformer picking up the switching noise from the rectifiers and injecting it through the rest of the amplifier circuit.  It's also very simple to fix - you just solder some small ceramic axial caps across the leads of each heater rectifier (D5, D6, D7, D8) on the bottom of the PCB.  It helps to replace the rectifiers, too, to ones that were not so super-fast in their switching cycle (BY228GP).  I thought that I had this detailed on the website, but I'll fix that today.
  
 PM me your address and I'll send you the caps and the rectifiers for free.


----------



## JimL11

New topic:  I just published a modified version of the Stax SRX DIY electrostatic headphone amplifier in the November and December 2015 issues of AudioXpress.  The improvements consist of adding constant current sinks on the the input and output differential amp tails and constant current loads on the output stage, plus a simple shunt regulated power supply.  Dr. Kevin Gilmore kindly designed a circuit board for the amplifier.  There is no circuit board yet for the power supply but it is simple enough to be built point-to-point.


----------



## NiHaoMike

My best friend and I designed a combined DAC/headphone amp a few months back.
 https://github.com/NiHaoMike/OpenDAC-HD


----------



## Siddhant Merh

http://phonoclone.com/diy-sapp.html

 I've heard this amplifier many times with hd600, hd650, hd800, he500, hp1, t50rp (modded) and many others.. in India somes of us prefer it over Eddie Current Black Widow..


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Siddhant Merh said:


> http://phonoclone.com/diy-sapp.html
> in India somes of us prefer it over Eddie Current Black Widow..


I'd love to hear how they compare. I've been debating building the Sapphire for a while now, it's a nicely designed, no-nonsense diamond buffer headphone amp.


----------



## rendyG

Noob question, should I even consider building an amp when I´m willing to invest around $100? I´m using Fiio K5 now.
And what about a dac?


----------



## JimL11

rendyG said:


> Noob question, should I even consider building an amp when I´m willing to invest around $100? I´m using Fiio K5 now.
> And what about a dac?



As a rule of thumb, the ratio of parts cost, including case, to finished amp is about 5 to 1, give or take.  Now it may be less for a $100 amp, and manufacturer's do get quantity discounts on parts, so perhaps your $100 amp has $30 worth of parts. So, you figure it out.


----------



## rendyG

Thanks for reply, this I obviously understand.
Could you, please, recommend me some amps in this budget range? Preferably with fool-proof tutorial, if it is possible


----------



## JimL11

No personal experience with amps in that price range. If you haven't built anything before, it is easiest to start with a kit, that way you will have instructions to follow and all the parts, circuit board and enclosure. There is a list of various designs at the start of this thread, and there are probably posts throughout mentioning other designs, but some of the info may be out of date. You will have to get a soldering iron and electronic solder (there are different kinds of solder, the type you want is specifically for soldering electronic parts and have rosin flux in the solder - some of the new solders are "lead-free" due to concerns about potential lead poisoning. If you don't know how to solder, you can do a Google search for electronics soldering tutorials. Of course you'll also need basic tools such as screwdrivers.

DIY may seem to be lower cost, but of course you are paying in terms of your time and effort, and if you screw up, you may have to replace parts which have been damaged, and figure out what you did wrong. On the other hand, there is the pride of completing a successful project. And there are some designs that are DIY only and not available commercially.


----------



## rendyG

JimL11 said:


> No personal experience with amps in that price range. If you haven't built anything before, it is easiest to start with a kit, that way you will have instructions to follow and all the parts, circuit board and enclosure. There is a list of various designs at the start of this thread, and there are probably posts throughout mentioning other designs, but some of the info may be out of date. You will have to get a soldering iron and electronic solder (there are different kinds of solder, the type you want is specifically for soldering electronic parts and have rosin flux in the solder - some of the new solders are "lead-free" due to concerns about potential lead poisoning. If you don't know how to solder, you can do a Google search for electronics soldering tutorials. Of course you'll also need basic tools such as screwdrivers.
> 
> DIY may seem to be lower cost, but of course you are paying in terms of your time and effort, and if you screw up, you may have to replace parts which have been damaged, and figure out what you did wrong. On the other hand, there is the pride of completing a successful project. And there are some designs that are DIY only and not available commercially.



I have some experience with soldering cables and changing capacitors, shouldn´t be a problem for me..
If there is anyone who has experience with some cheap diy amps, please let me know


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

rendyG said:


> Noob question, should I even consider building an amp when I´m willing to invest around $100? I´m using Fiio K5 now.
> And what about a dac?


Sure, check out the Pass Labs WHAMMY ... you won't find much competition in this price range. 

As far as DACs, there is the o2 DAC and the PupDAC, I haven't heard either but they're close to your price range.


----------

